# TNT Parm Dip



## kadesma (Oct 3, 2012)

This is a favorite here at our house. Even the kids dig in.
Combine 1-1/2 cups sour cream,1 cup parm cheese, 1 tab. evoo,1/2 cup mayo, 2 tab. fresh lemon juice, 2-tab. sweet onion chopped, 1/2 cup chopped water chestnuts, 4 -5 Tab. pesto, 2 tea. Worcestershire, salt and pepper Refrigerate at the least 2 hrs. Mean time cut up a platter of fresh veggies of your choice. I like celery,carrots,Jicama,,mushrooms, zucchini,eggplant, crackers are nice as is tearing pieces off a french bread.
kadesma


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 3, 2012)

And don't be using none of that low-fat reduced calories stuff either.  
This looks really tasty.

Good variety of veggies,  esp  jicama.  I like raw rutabaga and kohlrabi for its crispness too.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 3, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> And don't be using none of that low-fat reduced calories stuff either.
> This looks really tasty.
> 
> Good variety of veggies, esp jicama. I like raw rutabaga and kohlrabi for its crispness too.


 Who me use low-cal reduced cal ??? not on your life.  I like turnips and rutaabagas kohlrabhi I've never tried so I'll put that on the list on donkers. as well. Next parm dip will have some to dunk.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds tasty, thanks Kades


----------

